# Straylight - new from NI



## j_kranz (May 23, 2019)

So yeah, this is pretty cool...

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/straylight/?content=4919


----------



## Kurosawa (May 23, 2019)

I agree. This seems to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Cinebient (May 23, 2019)

Does it allow import of own samples?


----------



## j_kranz (May 23, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> Does it allow import of own samples?



No... there's already a few really great granular Kontakt instruments that are meant for that (Granulate comes to mind)... this one is made up of content that was extensively produced and prepared specifically for granular synthesis (which doesn't always work that well with random samples).


----------



## Cinebient (May 23, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> No... there's already a few really great granular Kontakt instruments that are meant for that (Granulate comes to mind)... this one is made up of content that was extensively produced and prepared specifically for granular synthesis (which doesn't always work that well with random samples).



Thank´s....a bummer for me. The fun of granular (i have a lot granular tools already) is to experiment with own samples. So not for me but the GUI and workflow looks really nice and some features are maybe unique and could add something to my other granular tools.
Maybe part of Komplete 13 in the future so i can wait.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 23, 2019)

Omnisphere has it, Vengence sound Avenger has it( and I use both). This doesn’t sound like anything new or unique to me....


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 23, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Omnisphere has it, Vengence sound Avenger has it( and I use both). This doesn’t sound like anything new or unique to me....


I'm not entirely sure there's *anything* new or unique left to discover!

I'm thinking this library is all about rapid deployment, a bit like the Heavyocity stuff. You can always roll your own sounds elsewhere, but this product assumes that you don't have the time/can't be bothered.


----------



## berto (May 23, 2019)

"STRAYLIGHT has a bespoke granular engine that places the source audio into a powerful and specialized – yet easy-to-use – interface"

uhm... bespoke? did they do a specific internal granular module inside Kontakt or is he speaking about scripting? If the latter i know there were many granular attempts before this one... sounds go though... 

and the browser for snapshots? is he referring to just presets or the real kontakt snapshots (i did not know there was a browser for the snapshots)...


----------



## j_kranz (May 23, 2019)

berto said:


> "STRAYLIGHT has a bespoke granular engine that places the source audio into a powerful and specialized – yet easy-to-use – interface"
> 
> uhm... bespoke? did they do a specific internal granular module inside Kontakt or is he speaking about scripting? If the latter i know there were many granular attempts before this one... sounds go though...
> 
> and the browser for snapshots? is he referring to just presets or the real kontakt snapshots (i did not know there was a browser for the snapshots)...



Can't speak to the marketing language, but there is an internal preset browser for snapshots that include tags to narrow down your seach (very similar to Thrill if you're familiar with that one). A similar browser also exists for the individual sound sources themselves.


----------



## puremusic (May 23, 2019)

Any idea what keyboard Paul Haslinger is playing underneath the Matrix Brute at about 3:30?


----------



## TMHC (May 24, 2019)

berto said:


> "STRAYLIGHT has a bespoke granular engine that places the source audio into a powerful and specialized – yet easy-to-use – interface"
> 
> uhm... bespoke? did they do a specific internal granular module inside Kontakt or is he speaking about scripting? If the latter i know there were many granular attempts before this one... sounds go though...
> 
> and the browser for snapshots? is he referring to just presets or the real kontakt snapshots (i did not know there was a browser for the snapshots)...


Hi everyone, I'm the creator of the Straylight. 
The granular engine allows very detail control of the grain cursor. You can select if the cursor should move smoothly through the waveform or strictly follows the position modulation with immediate changes. You can define the direction of the cursor when you release the note, the cursor can be synced to the host clock which allows for transition / effects sounds which can be played polyphonically and are in time. So you can define the "color" of the riser / transition with the chord you play.
But, the unique feature of the product is the sample content which fits the granular use case and was explicitly recorded and processed for the product.


----------



## TMHC (May 24, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Any idea what keyboard Paul Haslinger is playing underneath the Matrix Brute at about 3:30?


That is the C15 of Stephan Schmitt.
https://www.nonlinear-labs.de


----------



## ChristopherT (May 24, 2019)

I'm interested in this - only if it does real time creative granular to my existing tracks


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 24, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Omnisphere has it, Vengence sound Avenger has it( and I use both). This doesn’t sound like anything new or unique to me....


FWIW, I first heard granular synthesis 30 years ago, so yes, it’s been around (since the 70s).


----------



## geronimo (May 24, 2019)

Can we use his personal samples ?


----------



## josephspirits (May 24, 2019)

TMHC said:


> Hi everyone, I'm the creator of the Straylight.
> The granular engine allows very detail control of the grain cursor. You can select if the cursor should move smoothly through the waveform or strictly follows the position modulation with immediate changes. You can define the direction of the cursor when you release the note, the cursor can be synced to the host clock which allows for transition / effects sounds which can be played polyphonically and are in time. So you can define the "color" of the riser / transition with the chord you play.
> But, the unique feature of the product is the sample content which fits the granular use case and was explicitly recorded and processed for the product.



Congratulations on the release, and thank you for sharing this information, sounds great.


----------



## DerGeist (May 24, 2019)

I have to say that it also looks very nice and clean. In a huge leap forward for NI the fonts are (mostly) large enough to read! 

NI is on fire lately, Noir, Modular Icons, and this. Honestly I find these more interesting than the impending Massive X.


----------



## dogdad (May 24, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Any idea what keyboard Paul Haslinger is playing underneath the Matrix Brute at about 3:30?



If I’m recalling correctly, it’s a Synclavier.


----------



## whiskers (May 24, 2019)

Wonder if this will the in the next Komplete


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 24, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Wonder if this will the in the next Komplete


Guessing it'll be Ultimate upwards as NI tend to keep the cinematic stuff for the higher tier.


----------



## brenneisen (May 24, 2019)

dogdad said:


> If I’m recalling correctly, it’s a Synclavier.





TMHC said:


> That is the C15 of Stephan Schmitt.
> https://www.nonlinear-labs.de


----------



## TMHC (May 24, 2019)

For everybody who is wondering why Straylight might be interesting... here are some sound examples which show the complexity of the presets and level of real-time control you get from the engine in combination with the sample content.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xr31ctsu7kult0n/SL Turbulence.mov?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zq8yvrx3etu0psa/SL Chalkboard Nails.mov?dl=0

What do you think ?


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 24, 2019)

DerGeist said:


> NI is on fire lately, Noir, Modular Icons, and this. Honestly I find these more interesting than the impending Massive X.


Agree regarding Noir and straylight, but not so sure regarding Modular Icons. It looks to be just a library of synth presets you can run through an arpeggiator. Not a bad thing, but (IMHO) I'd say Massive X will be more interesting and that Super 8 is also a more interesting recent release.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 24, 2019)

TMHC said:


> You can define the direction of the cursor when you release the note, the cursor can be synced to the host clock which allows for transition / effects sounds which can be played polyphonically and are in time. So you can define the "color" of the riser / transition with the chord you play.


This! I've always wanted timed Granular stuff. This makes it worth the money right there.
The GUI is superb as well. I love the modern non-3d knobs and sliders. Clean and easy to read. Love it!


----------



## jneebz (May 24, 2019)

Sounds cool. On my 2015 i5 3.3GHz however, I'm always concerned about the granular processing CPU hit, which tends to be a show stopper...


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 25, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Sounds cool. On my 2015 i5 3.3GHz however, I'm always concerned about the granular processing CPU hit, which tends to be a show stopper...


..and this library is listed as needing an i7 minimum. So that’s me out too!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 25, 2019)

Works well with TouchOSC, loving the sounds and vibe it can create


----------



## jneebz (May 25, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> ..and this library is listed as needing an i7 minimum. So that’s me out too!


Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 25, 2019)




----------



## emasters (May 25, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Thanks for pointing that out!!





Alex Fraser said:


> ..and this library is listed as needing an i7 minimum. So that’s me out too!



I'm using it on a 4-core i5 with no issues - no pops or clicks. Granted, it does take 30-40% of the CPU, but it works fine. Clearly, in a DAW I'll need to freeze tracks to free up CPU. I originally wondered given the i7 spec, if there were i7 specific instructions being used. Doesn't seem to be the case - i7 appears to be more a performance guideline. Just one data point - your milage may vary...


----------



## geronimo (May 25, 2019)

emasters said:


> I'm using it on a 4-core i5 with no issues - no pops or clicks.


By curiosity, how does it happen if you add a DIVA Uhe or an instance of Thrill ?
Certainly used alone, this Kontakt Library (Straylight) can be comfortable but add a BFD 3 and more for the rhythm, which is not a luxury.


----------



## emasters (May 25, 2019)

geronimo said:


> By curiosity, how does it happen if you add a DIVA Uhe or an instance of Thrill ?
> Certainly used alone, this Kontakt Library (Straylight) can be comfortable but add a BFD 3 and more for the rhythm, which is not a luxury.



Agreed - as I mentioned, clearly on a lower-class machine like mine, it will be necessary to Freeze any Straylight tracks. On a higher-class machine, likely less of an issue.


----------



## DerGeist (May 27, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Agree regarding Noir and straylight, but not so sure regarding Modular Icons. It looks to be just a library of synth presets you can run through an arpeggiator. Not a bad thing, but (IMHO) I'd say Massive X will be more interesting and that Super 8 is also a more interesting recent release.


I see what you mean about Modular Icons. To me the interesting thing is that they sampled TONTO and the synth from Close Encounters etc. Granted, this probably doesn't change much in the sound department but I find it interesting. That combined with the very reasonable price makes it a release of interest.


----------



## halfwalk (May 27, 2019)

Will it run smoothly on the stock Ono-Sendai Cyberspace 7? Asking for a friend.


----------



## D Halgren (May 27, 2019)

halfwalk said:


> Will it run smoothly on the stock Ono-Sendai Cyberspace 7? Asking for a friend.


Gibson is my jam


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 27, 2019)

Some pretty cool sounds from the videos/tracks I’ve heard! Nice price point too & would be perfect for my next library album project! So colour me tempted!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (May 27, 2019)

Probably gonna find its way into Komplete Ultimate 13, along with Noire, mallet flux, super 8, modular icons, and whatever else they'll release in the next year, including some of the expansions. And then a year later it'll be on the "summer of sound" sale for half the price of upgrading to KU13, which is $199 for the whole package.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 27, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Probably gonna find its way into Komplete Ultimate 13, along with Noire, mallet flux, super 8, modular icons, and whatever else they'll release in the next year, including some of the expansions. And then a year later it'll be on the "summer of sound" sale for half the price of upgrading to KU13, which is $199 for the whole package.


That's my thoughts as well (edit - except that I'm expecting K13U to land in a few months time). Not sure I can wait two more years to upgrade when I'm still on K10U though. Think I'll have to go for K13U upgrade at full price.


----------



## TMHC (Jun 1, 2019)

There is a new demo from a Straylight user online, which lets you sense the quality and depth of the sounds. No additional effects have been used.
As many of you already wrote, Straylight is not special because of the granular approach. The value of the product is the sample content, the realtime modulation and the effort that went into the preset design. The presets are not "fix" but can follow the intensity of a movie scene. And yes, it can be a great time saver and source of inspiration.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 7, 2019)

*01 - NI - Straylight - Approaching Piano
02 - SA - Kepler Orchestra - 02 Woodwinds momentum Grid - 05 Woodwinds - Shards Grid Time Machine
03 - SA - EWC Evo Grid - Bass - Dynamic Movements*
*
*


----------



## idematoa (Jun 8, 2019)

*01 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Cello Cloud
02 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Slow Motion Fall
03 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Nightmarez
04 - SA - EWC - Tutti - All In One - Dynamic Swell EH
05 - SA - WE - Episodic Bursts
06 - SA - Fragile String Evolutions - Tone Flickers*
*
*


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 8, 2019)

I think we are going to hear this all over the place now. Especially dark drama.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 15, 2019)

*01 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Both Worlds - Worm Hole
02 - NI - Noire Pure - Basic Pure
03 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Bowed Voices - Calabi-Yau
04 - SA - KO - Despina - Atlas_LCOT - Ethereal - Shimmer Oscillations*


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jun 15, 2019)

The Ignore function is magic!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 15, 2019)

Why? Are you offended by somebody posting demos for a product? Wow.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I did a little video about exploring Straylight a little bit and almost just scratching the surface when it comes to making use of the full engine. Just in case someone still is undecided or would like to see more:


----------



## idematoa (Aug 9, 2019)

*01 - SA - WE - My Preset 01*
*02 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Mind Terminal*
*03 - Arturia - Buchla - Digitalis

 *


----------



## geronimo (Aug 10, 2019)

A trial version of "" is now available .









Demo version







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Fleer (Aug 10, 2019)

Thank you.
I guess the limitations are the same as with any Kontakt Player library (15 minutes).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 10, 2019)

Really hope this will go on the 50 % sale someday but I am afraid that wont happen before next summer sale....


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 10, 2019)

Can anyone give me an advice how to get this iso file of the demo to work ? I did not download the native access file cause I have already installed access but that iso dont show up in kontakt and I cant find a way to add it to native access cause there was no serial coming with the demo


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 10, 2019)

On Win10 Pro here ….. downloaded Demo and double clicked .iso to install. Made sure it went to desired disk& folder.
This worked fine and experimenting with Straylight now in Reaper. It loaded as a Library and immediately appeared when Kontakt 5 & 6 Tracks were opened.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks sostenuto, seems to work with double click, installing now. Long time ago that I had installed a NI demo but cant remember that any comes as iso.


----------



## Random Guy (Aug 10, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Really hope this will go on the 50 % sale someday but I am afraid that wont happen before next summer sale....


It will. NI always discounts around 50% off on black friday.


----------



## TMHC (Nov 20, 2019)

Straylight is 50% off now. The 1.5 update lets you use your own samples via drag n drop in the Strayligth engine. There are additional effects and over 450 presets now.


----------



## omc_29 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ive just purachase komplete 12 ultimate, but straylight does look really good. I guess it'll be in the next Komplete ultimate, however, I wont be upgrading my ultimate 12 now for around 3 years to make it worth it. So guess I'm going to have to wait some time for it


----------



## idematoa (Nov 23, 2019)

Using one of the presets : *NI - STRAYLIGHT - Throwback Piano

*


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 23, 2019)

I somehow missed this product altogether until it showed up when I looked at the BF sale for NI earlier this week, and I was blown away by the audio demos, which is quite rare for me as I usually detest NI's demos even for products I end up buying and liking in my own use. The demos sound more to me like something Soniccouture would do, and the feature set from the user manual reminds me of Alchemy.

If there are any end-of-year loyalty vouchers that get issued soon, while the sale is still on, and I can get this down closer to $75, I'm in for sure. Otherwise I'll wait for a Komplete update. But to my ears, this is likely to be a much-used product; hopefully not to the point amongst others that it becomes cliche and something to avoid in personal work. I suspect it is tweakable enough to develop our own signatures with it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 21, 2022)

Straylight Update via NI Access!

Release Notes not updated yet.


----------



## kubus (Nov 26, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Straylight Update via NI Access!
> 
> Release Notes not updated yet.



Nothing exciting unfortunately, 1.5.1: "FIXED Missing product tagging on Nki"


----------

